# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  3-Top những đèn sưởi phòng tắm tốt 2019

## nghiagend12

*[replacer_a]*

Thương hiệu đèn sưởi nhà tắm trên thị trường đang trở nên vô cùng sôi nổi với khá nhiều mẫu, chủng loại, cũng như những hàng hiệu đa dạng đến từ những nơi trên thế giới.

Sau đây là top những thương hiệu đèn sưởi phòng tắm của Đức được khá nhiều khách hàng tin dùng tại Việt Nam nhờ hiệu năng cao, độ chắc chắn an toàn, và mức giá phù hợp.

_ Tìm hiểu thêm:_ *[replacer_a]*

*Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Hans*



Có mặt ở Việt Nam đã được gần chục năm, thương hiệu đèn sưởi nhà tắm Hans của Đức luôn nằm trong top các sản phẩm được người dùng tin tưởng và đánh giá cao về chất lượng.

Đèn sưởi Hans với chức năng sưởi ấm bằng tia hồng ngoại ngay sau thời điểm bật nên sẽ chẳng tốn nhiều thời gian cho việc phải chờ đợi nhằm làm ấm không gian nhà tắm, đồng thời chẳng tạo ra cảm giác khô da giống như chẳng đốt cháy oxy trong quá trình sử dụng. Thích hợp cho gia đình có trẻ em, người cao tuổi, trẻ sơ sinh được xem là chọn lựa lý tưởng nhằm bảo vệ sức khỏe mỗi người

*Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Heizen*




So với những thương hiệu khác, đèn sưởi nhà tắm Heizen không quá nổi bật về mặt kỹ thuật cũng như mẫu mã bên ngoài, tuy nhiên nhờ sở hữu giá bán phù hợp và chế độ bảo hành “khủng” lên đến 10 năm và 1 đổi 1, nên vẫn tỏ ra khá cuốn hút với các hộ gia đình đề cao tiêu chí “ăn chắc, mặc bền”. Bóng đèn của Heizen đều được sản xuất trên dây chuyền tân tiến chống cháy nổ khi gặp nước, sưởi ấm nhanh giúp bạn không phải chờ đợi lâu.

Bên cạnh đó, còn rất nhiều thương hiệu đèn sưởi uy tín khác như đèn sưởi Kohn cũng của Đức, và một vài hãng đến từ châu Âu khác. Ngoài ra, những nhãn hàng của Việt Nam như Sunhouse, Kangaroo thì có mức giá rẻ hơn, và dễ tiếp cận hơn với những ai có thu nhập thấp.

*Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Braun*



Sản phẩm đèn sưởi nhà tắm Braun được những kỹ sư đứng đầu ở Braun-health GmbH vận dụng những công nghê hiện đại đứng đầu thế giới để phát triển dòng loại mặt hàng nhà tắm cao cấp, với mỗi bóng đèn đều có công tắc riêng biệt và có nắp đậy chống nước bảo đảm khi sử dụng. Cũng giống như những nhãn hiệu đèn sưởi khác, đèn sưởi của Braun dùng nguyên lý bức xạ hồng ngoại giúp không khí trong nhà tắm ấm lên trong khoảng vài phút sau khi bật.

*Đèn sưởi nhà tắm Kottmann*




Một nhãn hiệu khác cũng khá thành tựu ở thị trường Việt Nam đó là đèn sưởi phòng tắm Kottman, độc đáo ở việc tung ra không ít mẫu thiết kế cầu kỳ, sang trọng cùng với không làm mất đi vẻ tân tiến của căn nhà tắm. Cùng với đó là kỹ thuật diệt khuẩn ion, chẳng gây chói mắt, và giảm các triệu chứng đau, sưng, phù nề, bầm, tím, khớp, gout, chứng căng thẳng, mệt mỏi của người dùng.

Nghiên cứu các mẫu đèn sưởi Hans thiết yếu và phù hợp với từng tổng diện tích nhà tắm: *Đèn sưởi Hans 2 bóng*

Ngoài ra, xin mời qúy khách tham khảo những các dụng cụ giúp  nâng cao, chăm sóc, theo dõi, sức khỏe trong gia đình như: *gối matxa   3D 4-6-8 bi*  - Một trong những thương hiệu Nhật Bản nổi tiếng hiện nay: => *[replacer_a]*

----------

